# Audyssey XT32 vs. YPAO



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

I have landed on the Martin Logan Motion 40s for LR with a Motion 30 Center and FX for Surrounds. I spent about 2 hours yesterday listening to those speakers thru the Denon X5200W, Marantz SR7009, and the Yamaha RX-A3040 and to my ear the Yamaha sounded the most open and true to the demo audio disc that was playing. All receivers were set direct and flat. My question is whether or not YPAO will perform as well as Audyseey XT32 in a smaller 10X18 room. I read that YPAO has limited tools for LFE and Sub frequencies which will no doubt be a challenge in my smaller room. If that's the case, am I better off with the Denon or Marantz using XT32 or going with the Yamaha and adding a miniDSP to tame the low end? Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## chris0228 (Feb 25, 2014)

bump...


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

chris0228 said:


> I have landed on the Martin Logan Motion 40s for LR with a Motion 30 Center and FX for Surrounds. I spent about 2 hours yesterday listening to those speakers thru the Denon X5200W, Marantz SR7009, and the Yamaha RX-A3040 and to my ear the Yamaha sounded the most open and true to the demo audio disc that was playing. All receivers were set direct and flat. My question is whether or not YPAO will perform as well as Audyseey XT32 in a smaller 10X18 room. I read that YPAO has limited tools for LFE and Sub frequencies which will no doubt be a challenge in my smaller room. If that's the case, am I better off with the Denon or Marantz using XT32 or going with the Yamaha and adding a miniDSP to tame the low end? Thanks for your opinions.


Either way will work but it is a shoot as to whether adding the miniDSP to the Yamaha with the extra A/D/A will retain the sonic characteristics you preferred.


----------



## John Stewart (Jul 5, 2014)

The 3040 will allow you to enter your own peq filters with some limitations. 4 filters for the lfe and 7 each for all others. Also there is not complete liberty to choose the center frequency. That said I was able to get the curve I was looking for in a 12.5x11x10 bass trap treated room thanks to REW. 
I agree with the mini dsp comment. I have the unbalanced model which is no longer in use. 
I don't have any audyssey (sp?) experience but from what I've read if I had the $$ I'd go that route with a pro kit


----------

